# How many teeth do goats have??



## 13887

Anybody please how many teeth do goats have?????
dumb question but I can't find it in my notes :hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

32 teeth total

24 molars and 8 incisors


----------



## TDG-Farms

Depends on how old they are. I have a 12 year old goat with almost no teeth


----------



## 13887

these guys are 1 2/2 years and 2 year old pygmy goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TDG-Farms said:


> Depends on how old they are. I have a 12 year old goat with almost no teeth


:lol: lol, well yeah depends, I have a 10 year old doe who's missing 4 of her 8 insisor teeth. BUT young goats, who havent had any mishaps, should have 32 teeth.


----------

